# "Wer wird Millionär"-Logo



## Jojukono (5. Mai 2003)

hi @ll,

wie mache ich das?gibts da en tut, oder beschreibung, möglichst NUR photoshop, keine 3d proramme, danke schonmal

Joju


P.S.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Mai 2003)

Naja also ich kenn mich ja mit Photoshop auch nicht so gut aus, aber das sollte doch wirklich nicht all zu schwer sein - einfach ein paar Kreise in den entsprechenden Farben, dann die ovalen Dinger rundherum, und zum Schluss noch den Text. Wo liegt denn genau das Problem bzw. wo kommst du nicht weiter?


----------



## Jojukono (5. Mai 2003)

*1.* an dem licht
*2.* halt diese gleichmäßigen ovalen dinger rundrum


----------



## JoeFrag (5. Mai 2003)

*ähnliches Tutorial*

Tach erstmal.

Auf Dieser Seite: http://www.photoshoptutorials.de gibt es unter Tutorials --> Special FX --> 3D Gitter ein Tutorial was so ähnlich aussieht.

Ich hoffe es hilft dir einwenig.


----------



## fasty (5. Mai 2003)

Ovale Dinger:

1)erstellen
2)kopieren
3)drehen
4)kopieren
5)drehen
...


Licht:

weiße Balken + gaussian blur

und ein wenig outer glow um den Kreis herum


----------



## Lord Brain (5. Mai 2003)

An den "ovalen Dingern" ist nix besonders schwer...
einfach eine neue Ebene erstellen, eine ovale Auswahl aufziehen, die Auswahl mit irgendeiner Farbe füllen, die Auswahl um    etwa 1-5px verkleinern (je nachdem ob's die im Vordergrund oder im Hintergrund werden sollen).
Die fertige Ellipse kopieren und um die eigene Achse drehen. Für die Hinteren um 10° für die vorderen um je 45°.
Die Kopie wieder kopieren und wieder drehen....usw...usf.
Die "Beleuchtung" kannst du durch relativ stark weichgezeichnete weiße Rechtecke erreichen, deren Deckkraft vielleicht nch etwas runtergeschraubt ist.

---
wohl'n bisschen zu lang für die Antwort gebraucht...naja...dafür ist meine detaillierter...


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Mai 2003)

Willkommen an Bo(a)rd, JoeFrag!


----------



## Jojukono (5. Mai 2003)

ja, das problem ist der 3d effekt der dinger.sie sind ja nciht flach in einer farbe, sondern wie ein band, und die färbung ist auch nciht ohne.aber naja, sooooooooo wichtig isses auch nicht

P.S. no


----------



## Lord Brain (5. Mai 2003)

Der Effekt, das die Ellipse nicht an jeder Stelle die gleiche Dicke hat lässt sich auch recht einfach machen.

1) Du erstellst eine Ellipse
2) erstellst danach eine elliptische Auswahl in der zuvor gezeichneten Ellipse (die Auswahl sollte ungefähr so aussehen wie die rote Linie im Anhang)
3) Die Auswahl aus der Ellipse von 1) ausschneiden
4) x-mal kopieren und wie gewünscht anordnen

Die Färbung würde ich erstmal mit 'nem radialen Farbverlauf probieren, der seinen Ausgang im Mittelpunkt der Ellipsen hat.
(Nur so'ne Idee...noch nicht getestet)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Mai 2003)

Ich habs mal (absolut) *auf die schnelle* begonnen :

"0" (Nullen) perspektivisch verzerrt
Mit Wolkenfilter gefüllt
Störungen hinzugefügt
Renderingfilter Beleuchtung
Renderingfilter Beleuchtung
Filter Wölben


Wie gesagt ist nur auf die schnelle gemacht und nur um dir ein Ansporn zuu geben es zu versuchen!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Mai 2003)

Upps. Bullshit:


----------



## Fey (5. Mai 2003)

Hi Jojukono,

hmmm, vielleicht kann man diesen Effekt (dass es "3D" ausschaut) mit dem Airbrush-Werkzeug erreichen?! Hab grad mal mein Glück versucht. Die besagten Ecken sind mit Sicherheit noch Ausbaufähig, die kriegt man mit Sicherheit und Fingerspitzengefühl noch besser hin. Bin aber totmüde, deswegen nur so schnell hingemalt. Aber so ungefähr hab ich mir das mal vorgestellt.

Eine gute Nacht,
Feyiama


----------



## Comander_Keen (6. Mai 2003)

Markiert mal euer "atomodel" und legt einen Verlauf drüber. Wie bei einer kugel. Also vom inneren nach außen dunkler werdent. Das sollte dem originallogo schon um einiges näher kommen.

greetz!

//edit

dann kann man natürlich noch mit ebeneneffekten arbeiten


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Mai 2003)

@ Fey - vielleicht hängst Du für Ihn einfach mal die
.psd Datei an damit er sich das dann genauer anschauen
kann, bevor hier wieder eine wahnsinns Diskussion ausbricht...


----------



## Fey (6. Mai 2003)

Hmmm, ist zu groß und ich habe im Moment no Webspace zum drauflegen. Muss er bis heute Abend warten.  Dann will ich mal schauen, was sich machen lässt.

Einen schönen Arbeitstag / Schultag / Unitag...was auch immer 
Feyiama

//Edit: Nehmts mir net übel, aber ich kann mein Versprechen heute Abend wohl nicht einhalten. Aber ich sehe, der Ersteller dieses Threads ist eh gesperrt. Wer die *.psd trotzdem haben möchte, melde sich bitte bei mir mit PN.


----------



## Jojukono (6. Mai 2003)

erstmal danke an euch alle für die geilen tipps, ich zeige später mein ergebniss!

J  ju


----------

